#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore - Beach Road/Bugis Street area

## slimboyfat

Well this afternoon I was on a mission to buy some new Christmas decorations, and as the shopping centre was in a fairly interesting part of the city, I thought I would take a walk around and take some pics.

So what? I hear you all cry. Well maybe you might like to consider Singapore as a visa run destination - and this area has some budget hotels, a bit of history, and some good eating and drinking places, good shopping and ofcourse Golden Mile (Mecca for Thais in Singapore).
Impress your mates who have never been anywhere in Singapore apart from Orchard Road and Changi Airport.

First up, some hotels in the area (we are talking budget here but all pleasant, clean and safe, and in great locations)



^ Hotel 81 Bugis - Hotel 81 is a big chain of budget hotels which started off in the more seedy areas of town but are now branching out in better areas.
+ welcome to Hotel 81 +



^ Beach Hotel. Located just on the corner of Beach Road and Liang Seah Street. Seems quite popular as the No Vacancies sign is often displayed.

Beach Hotel Singapore - Asia Travel Hotels Resorts Reservation



 ^ Park View Hotel - This is one place I know very well from my adulterous adventurtes in this past year. Very reasonably priced, clean rooms etc. Breakfast is included in the room price but it is a bit samey though.

Park View Hotel Singapore



^ Golden Landmark Hotel. Getting on a bit now, but still a fairly good hotel but room costs double the previous three hotels i mentioned.

Golden Landmark Hotel Singapore - Asia Travel Resort & Hotel Reservation Services


So anyway, on with my stroll which started at the Park View Hotel bus stop. First thoughts - damn its hot, why did I start this at 1 oclock in the afternoon.
Walked past the Beach Hotel and into Liang Seah Street.






This road is pretty happening at night, especially on weekdays with the people finishing work at the nearby offices as there are quite a few pubs and many good (and cheap) local restaurants. Some of the restaurants stay open until 4am.

For those into that kind of thing, there are a few dodgy massage parlours on the second storey of some of the shophouses.

----------


## kingwilly

cheers mate - i'll be looking them up quite soon. 

i know i've promised to visit a few times (but my flakey missus is the one causing the problems)

but i'm pretty certain i'll be there last weekend of Jan.

last time i was in sing i stayed in the Excelsior (i think) - bit pricey but it was only one night and i was feeling too lazy to search for a cheaper option. 

ended up stayin in and watchin the world cup on the boob tube

----------


## slimboyfat

Out of Liang Seah Street we are in now in Bugis. This used to be a very famous area for ladyboys etc, but has been cleaned up in recent years and now boasts fantastic shopping centres (so I am told, I don't really like shopping centres) and a thriving market area.







^ although you don't see it on the television, there are some people who haven't benefitted from Singapore's wealth.



^ Bugis Street market. Now there is no way I am going in there in this heat today.

So i just walked around to the other side and took this pic.





^ Across the road there is another market outside Fu Lou Shou complex. This area specialises in selling Buddhist stuff.



^ Trishaw man waiting for another bus load of Japanese tourists.

----------


## slimboyfat

Next was a walk from Bugis to Kampong Glam.



^ If you feel like throwing your money away, you can take a trip on the DHL balloon and get a birds eye view of the city. 
Note - the balloon only moves vertically as its on a rope or something.



^ Park View Square - a new imposing building amongst the old. Some say it looks like something from Gotham City. Personally I think Ghostbusters.



^ Bali Lane, some nice cafe/pubs along here, notably Blu Jaz which is incredibly popular with locals and foreigners. Just behind this lane is another street with Arabian style joints - with those funny bong things. Yes I know they have them in Bangkok too - but here is better because there are no Arab customers.

----------


## stroller

Thanks for this info, slim, but goodness, the rooms are expensive in these places.

Isn't there anything really seedy for $10 a night or so?

----------


## slimboyfat

Hang a left at Bali Lane and I was in the Kampong Glam area. This was where Arab traders settled in Singapore many years ago.

Sultan Mosque is the centre for the Muslim community in Singapore and was built in 1928.









Just opposite the mosque is Zam Zam, probably the most famous Muslim restaurant in Singapore. Simple good food - roti, biriani, murtabak etc at a price thats right - ie very cheap. I have eaten there many times and have survived so far.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Thanks for this info, slim, but goodness, the rooms are expensive in these places.
> 
> Isn't there anything really seedy for $10 a night or so?


backpacker accommodation?

https://www.the-inncrowd.com/ratesnreservations.htm

but really if you only want somewhere for S$10 a night you had better look in another country. The taxi from the airport into town will cost you S$20!

----------


## Boon Mee

> Thanks for this info, slim, but goodness, the rooms are expensive in these places.
> 
> Isn't there anything really seedy for $10 a night or so?


You could have stayed free down on Bugis Street across from the pisser where the infamous *Dance of the Flaming Assholes* took place but they ripped it down a few years back.
Bugis Street *used* to be fun... :Confused:

----------


## slimboyfat

anyway, now i have lost stroller and the teaching readers, i will continue into Kampong Glam with some pics of the shophouses and cafe/restaurants.

I went here once with my Thai GF and she really liked all the Malay dresses etc on sale. Quite a bazaar feel here, but I was a bit to early to catch all the activity. It was only mad dogs and Englishmen out in the midday sun.











^flash motor



at this point i was looking at the skies and regretting my decision not to bring an umbrella.



^ so now you know where you can see Bollywood dancers in Singapore

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> 
> Thanks for this info, slim, but goodness, the rooms are expensive in these places.
> 
> Isn't there anything really seedy for $10 a night or so?
> 
> 
> You could have stayed free down on Bugis Street across from the pisser where the infamous *Dance of the Flaming Assholes* took place but they ripped it down a few years back.
> Bugis Street *used* to be fun...


even in Geylang, $10 will only buy you an hour at a sleazy hotel. erm so i heard

----------


## slimboyfat

about 30 minutes walk (or 2 hours if you are with a Thai girl who is wearing heels) away from my original start point is Golden Mile Complex.

This place is almost all Thai. Don't really care for it much especially on weekends when the Thai construction workers gather here to drink, sing and stab each other. As a result I went through here at a rapid pace as I was getting strange looks from dodgy blokes wondering why I am taking pictures.

You can get Isaan food here. I know this because of the bad drains smell that permeates from some establishments.

Entertainment varies widely from awful Thai karaoke joints to the rather high class Thai disco (24 bucks to buy a lady a drink!!!). I believe Tata Young performed there last month but i missed it. Aw shucks.

Anyway this is the place to go if you have one of those ladies who won't eat anything apart from Thai food cooked by a Thai.



^ Damn trees everywhere so can't get a decent shot of the outside. Incidentally Golden Mile is where most of the coaches to Malaysia and Thailand depart from.



^ Biggest Thai supermarket here. Everything a Thai person may need is here. Yes even nice packs of bugs in the refridgerated section.



99&#37; of the shops are owned/run by Thais. A lot of them seem to cater for the prostitutes working here at Geylang or Orchard Towers. Around 6pm you can see them all eating at the restaurants and getting their hair/face done at the beauty salons.





and thats it.

oh one more thing. on the 3rd floor there is a Vietnam mail order bride shop. Recently there was one old bloke got into trouble because after 2 weeks of shagging the poor girl the company realised his cheque had bounced.

----------


## slimboyfat

> cheers mate - i'll be looking them up quite soon. 
> 
> i know i've promised to visit a few times (but my flakey missus is the one causing the problems)
> 
> but i'm pretty certain i'll be there last weekend of Jan.
> 
> last time i was in sing i stayed in the Excelsior (i think) - bit pricey but it was only one night and i was feeling too lazy to search for a cheaper option. 
> 
> ended up stayin in and watchin the world cup on the boob tube


The cheapest hotels are in Geylang and Joo Chiat Road areas. But as these are real sleaze zones it becomes a bit unpleasant. Everyone giving you a 'nudge wink' kind of attitude to you and your missus. And then its not really nice for her to go and look around on her own either, unless she has very thick skin.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> 
> cheers mate - i'll be looking them up quite soon. 
> 
> i know i've promised to visit a few times (but my flakey missus is the one causing the problems)
> 
> but i'm pretty certain i'll be there last weekend of Jan.
> 
> ...


 
hell no, i dont want the cheapest - i just meant that $200 on a suite was possibiliy a little pricey.

i'd sooner stay at chumking towers in HK .......... NOT! 

and dont think i'll bother taking the missus, she bin giving me the shits of late...

i think i need to upgrade.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i think i need to upgrade.


Didn't tell you that months ago, did I....?

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> i think i need to upgrade.
> 
> 
> Didn't tell you that months ago, did I....?


no idea mate!

perhaps ya did....  

but then i am a bit of a sucker and all that....

----------


## Old Croc

How much does a beer cost in Singapore these days?

----------


## slimboyfat

> How much does a beer cost in Singapore these days?


Varies widely from place to place.

Large bottle of Tiger at the hawker centre (no aircon food court) with your meal will cost about $6.

In pubs.
Average is about $5-$7 for a mug, $22-$26 for a jug.
Some places sell pints, but they are usually aimed at foreigners so the price can get expensive - usually around $14 for a pint at Boat Quay/Clarke Quay pubs.
At Orchard Towers etc you will usually pay around $30 for a jug of Tiger. This price at OT has stayed the almost the same since I first came to SIngapore in 1991 so thats pretty good.

And if you want to buy a six pack to take back to your room and replace the expensive beers you drank from the hotel minibar before the hotel staff do a check, a six pack of Tiger or Carlsberg will cost around $16.



I usually drink in cheapskate places at happy hours etc so usually buy a jug during 1 for 1 offers and end up paying $12-14 for each jug of beer.

----------


## reinvented

SBF

can you recommend an inexpensive area to drink?
i got to go for work next month b ut have no idea where i'll be to be honest?

maybe near good injun food would be good to :sheep2:

----------


## slimboyfat

> SBF
> 
> can you recommend an inexpensive area to drink?
> i got to go for work next month b ut have no idea where i'll be to be honest?
> 
> maybe near good injun food would be good to


what kind of place are you looking for (do you need girls and loud music or just a quiet place where no-one will bother you) - and what do you consider to be inexpensive, bearing in mind my earlier post about beer prices?

----------


## Boon Mee

Shopping's great in Singapore but I prefer Hong Kong - most electronics are cheaper there and the food to my taste is better too.

Singapore is one big sterile place to be - even the shipyards are tidy! :Surprised:

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Old Croc
> 
> 
> How much does a beer cost in Singapore these days?
> 
> 
> Varies widely from place to place.
> 
> Large bottle of Tiger at the hawker centre (no aircon food court) with your meal will cost about $6.
> ...


8 Euros for a six pack,, now this is robbery. seem slike I won't drink much when I go there.

----------


## kingwilly

get used to german!

----------


## slimboyfat

KW is used to uber expensive places like MOS. how much is a beer there mate? or do you drink bacardi breezers?

----------


## kingwilly

> KW is used to uber expensive places like MOS. how much is a beer there mate? or do you drink bacardi breezers?


fek u bastard, and i suppuse u dont like Zouk either??

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
> KW is used to uber expensive places like MOS. how much is a beer there mate? or do you drink bacardi breezers?
> 
> 
> fek u bastard, and i suppuse u dont like Zouk either??


been a few years since i have been there. not really into nightclubs any more.

----------


## kingwilly

how's the gray hairs coming along then fatboy?  :Very Happy:

----------


## slimboyfat

> how's the gray hairs coming along then fatboy?


actually they are white not grey, but my daughter has the job of finding them and pulling them out. would you like me to save them for your wig?

----------


## kingwilly

oh u fcker! i aint got any hair loss or grey hair problems!  :Razz:

----------


## sabang

> Shopping's great in Singapore but I prefer Hong Kong - most electronics are cheaper there and the food to my taste is better too.
> 
> Singapore is one big sterile place to be - even the shipyards are tidy!


I have permanant right of abode in HK- I know the place well. It's one hell of a place, nothing else like it in this world. :Very Happy: 
Then again, if your Singapore is the tourist/ cloistered expat areas of Downtown, Orchard Rd and a few other choice sterile areas, then sterile it is. But theres much more to Singapore than that.

I used to always stay at the Albert Court hotel in Singapore, basically in between Bugis St and Little India. I could have stayed in 'better' hotels like the Westin or Shang, but I much preferred it here. 

The first reason was, try standing in a suit and tie in Singapore's sodding humidity trying to get a taxi in peak hour. There ain't none, unless your lucky or stand in a gawdamn taxi queue for the better part of half an hour, maybe more (this is my pet hate about Singapore).  :Sad:  HKer's are not noted for their patience, but Albert Court was next to a road that was sort of a back way from Orchard Rd to the CBD, so taxi's were much less of a hassle to get.

The other reason was it was just a short walk to Bugis St area, which still has some character although a shadow of it's former, raunchy self, and Little India. Both good places to eat and drink with locals, at local prices.
If I had a night to myself, this is what I preferred mostly to Orchard Rd, Clarke or Boat quays. But Orchard towers, if it is indeed going, will be sadly missed. Good sleazy fun, but I have to say if you know the ropes HK's mongering is much better.

Then there's Holland Park- had an upmarket western suburban precinct feel about it, and nice for a change, especially for one living in HK- nothing like that there. Old Changi Village was good for some pub beers and seafood, and of course sleazy old Geylang- which I wished I'd got to know better. I like sleazy and bohemian areas. Of course there's much more- I doubt I know most of it. I heard People's Park was a good place to seduce an off duty Filipina maid, never went there.

What I'm saying, and this from a HK'er, is that the Singapore stereotype does not do it justice. It's like spending a few days in HK in Central and Nathan Rd areas shopping and eating, maybe a trip to Disneyland or Ocean World, then saying you know HK. :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

Going to Singapore in the next 2 weeks, so I am glad I find this thread. Looking for a cheap SGD 100 Hotel (50 USD), not far from shopping area or MRT

Despite what many are saying, Singapore is still good value.

Love Middle East food, can't wait to try those Arab street restaurant. Priceless.

----------


## sabang

^ The Albert Court is about a 5-6 minute walk to bugis MRT. 
Well located for Bugis & Little India, not far from Orchard- 5 minute cab ride. 15 minute walk to Boat & Clarke Quay.
Might be a bit over budget, I think they go for $120 or so. Nice place though.

http://www.albertcourt.com.sg/index....A8F0605CE5D21F

----------


## slimboyfat

Singapore Hotels & Resorts Reservation Service - Asia Travel

this is a good site for singapore hotel bookings.

and yes albert court hotel is quite nice but maybe a problem accommodating a ladyboy army.

if you want somewhere with 'no questions asked then probably Hotel 81 is a better bet, and they have some nicer locations these days, like the one in Chinatown

----------


## Butterfly

I am trying the Hotel81 on New Bridge Road at 129 NET which is not bad

The Albert Court is quite nice but for the same price (SGD 200) I would stay at Park Hotel Orchard on Orchard. This is a great place and has a very a very good Breakfast buffet, with the best French Pastries I have eaten for a long time (even better than in Paris)

But the Albert Court seems to have nicer rooms and is more charming but not as centrally located as the Park Hotel, still very nice

----------


## sabang

^ It's been a few years since I've stayed there, but the AP was often pretty full. If they're asking those stupid prices they're probably close to capacity then.
Agree you should choose elsewhere.

----------


## Butterfly

Found those from Slimboyfat links, very good value:
Summerview Hotel Singapore - Asia Travel Hotels Resorts Reservation

I took an option on that one as Hotel81 might be full already (short time):
Robertson Quay Hotel Singapore - Asia Travel Hotels Resorts Reservation

----------


## slimboyfat

robertson quay hotel is ok, nice location - walking distance to river valley road pubs and clubs and also clarke quay. unfortunately the rooms are rather small.

----------


## Butterfly

^ I quite like that area even if it's dead at nights during the week.

----------


## bjsanook

SBF,

It'd been a few years since I visited and I am planning a trip in July with the TGF.

Coming into Changi- They have duty free before you go out the same as King Power? I have always come in via a ship so obviously don't know for sure and I figure some duty free would be wise compared to buying in town.

Any clue on Summerview? I hear they have a in-house Thai restaurant. Is the location too far off the transit to outweigh the benefit of easy food for a hungry Thai lady?

I've stayed at the Clark's Quay Hotel and agree it is very small but there seemed to be quite a few places within walking distance. Better choice than Summerview?

I'm planning the Zoo & Night Safari thing. Sentosa and the laser show. Then not sure. I went to Johore Bahru years ago but there wasn't much going on. Just walk around Orchard and Chinatown enough to keep an Isaan gal occupied?

Probaly go to the Navy Base and eat at the Terror Club one day.

She likes a bit of the nightlife as well. Any suggestions for an affordable night out and show? Or is it just Hooters? (Big Milk!) Ha!

Are you able to buy/find discounts or deals like MRT, or shows or whatever? I guess I'm asking is it worth finding their version of TAT? 

Thanks for any info.  :Smile: 

BJ

----------


## slimboyfat

> SBF,
> 
> It'd been a few years since I visited and I am planning a trip in July with the TGF.
> 
> Coming into Changi- They have duty free before you go out the same as King Power? I have always come in via a ship so obviously don't know for sure and I figure some duty free would be wise compared to buying in town.
> 
> Any clue on Summerview? I hear they have a in-house Thai restaurant. Is the location too far off the transit to outweigh the benefit of easy food for a hungry Thai lady?
> 
> I've stayed at the Clark's Quay Hotel and agree it is very small but there seemed to be quite a few places within walking distance. Better choice than Summerview?
> ...


Changi airport - yes you can buy alcoholic drinks on arrival at duty free after passing immigration. Make sure you keep your boarding pass stub though because they will want to see that at the checkout, along with your passport. Each adult is allowed 1 bottle of spirits, a bottle of wine and 3 small cans of beer. There is no duty free allowance for cigarettes and there is a heavy fine if you get caught - beware - customs usually use the old x-ray machine for the hand luggage bags of people arriving from Thailand.
As soon as you are past customs look for the 'taxi' sign and join the queue. Dont take the limousine taxis that will be offered to you - they are a real rip off. Or you can take the mrt into town if you like but i imagine that would be a too much of a pain and an extra hassle just to save 10 bucks or so.

Unfortunately i have never stayed at Summer View. I have limited experience of Thai girls but what i do know is that they dont really like the Singapore style Thai food much anyway. Better go to Golden Mile where some other Isaan person is cooking it the way they like it. Or ask her to be a bit more adventurous.

Nightlife? I dont really go to clubs but people seem to like Ministry of Sound which is at Clarke Quay or Zouk. I dont know what you consider affordable but anyway i guess you dont come here everyday so you might as well give them a try. Personally that kind of thing is my idea of hell.
There are a few nice pubs at Emerald Hill (just off Orchard Road) - but if you dont know its there you will never find it.
Probably best to stick to Clarke Quay/Boat Quay/River Valley Road if you want to have a good selection of places to eat and drink/dance - but dont expect anything to be cheap.

If you are going to Sentosa and you also like shopping you might like to try the huge new shopping complex nearby - its called Vivocity. Doubt you will get any bargains there but its worth a look as you will be in the area.

Is your partner into Buddha? There has been a rather large Buddhist museum just opened in Chinatown, which amongst other things is supposed to house one of Buddhas teeth. The building now dominates this area of chinatown. 
Welcome to Buddha Tooth Relic Temple and Museum

Afterwards you can try the food from a hundred or so stalls at Maxwell food court which is just opposite. They have everything from pigs brain soup to hungarian ghoulash (not from the same stall obviously). The thai girl i was with particularly liked the chicken porridge (or soup rice as she called it)

The zoo is nice to visit. Have never tried the night safari. I did do a thread on Jurong bird park a while ago, which is ok if you like birds.

https://teakdoor.com/travellers-tales...-birdpark.html

another idea if you feel up to it is to visit changi village and pulau ubin.
changi village is quiet, has lots of nice food. you can get a boat from there to pulau ubin, maybe rent a bicycle and take a tour of the island.

Pulau Ubin, Singapore: how to get there, what to see, do and more

another option if you like nature and green stuff and damn monkeys is Bukit Timah nature reserve - the last bit of rainforest here

Bukit Timah Nature Reserve: on wildsingapore

(important note -this kind of thing will require sensible shoes)

If you just like to see a few different sides of singapore and do some shopping for bits and pieces you cant go too far wrong by walking around chinatown, little india https://teakdoor.com/travellers-tales...tle-india.html and kampong glam (arab street area and whats in this here thread basically)

and thats about all i can think of for now. i have work to do, goddamnit!

PS- i have no idea what TAT is so cant help you there. If you want to buy a card you can use on buses and trains then buy an EZlink card. If it will save you money or not depends on how much you use it I guess.

consider your options here: EZ-Link ::::::

----------


## bjsanook

SBF,

Thanks for that!  Sorry to keep you from your work and I appreciate the gouge.

TAT is Tourism Authority of Thailand. They do specials and discounts throughout Thailand. I did it in Pattaya my first visit in 96 and got a room at Woodlands and 3 days of golf all for under $100.00. (Can't do that anymore, thanks to Mr. Bush).

I am with you on the Clarkes Quay area, I think I'll stay there and hit the places around there. Then cab it up to Golden Mile for the somtam fix. The TGF has never been there so it's all good. She just travelled to Korea with me recently and everything is new obviously, thru the eyes of babes!

Kao tom gai (rice soup chicken) is one of our favorites and that is good to know you can get it over there as well.

You do a great service with all the links and I'll toast one to ya the first place we decide to drink at,

Thanks again,

BJ :Very Happy:

----------


## slimboyfat

you are most welcome.

anything else you need to know please ask and i will help if i can

----------


## nevets

I stayed at the Landmark Hotel in Bugis when i stopped over on the way back when swompy was closed. Sing is very nice would like a week there , i was disappointed with the Raffles Hotel  the old one would have been great to see if it had not burned down.

----------


## porno frank

Pretty cool pics of spore.

----------

